# Совет и консультация



## Альберт (14 Дек 2008)

Доброго времени суток.
Умоей мамы проблема с позвоночником, она меня спросила узнать где у нас в России можно сделать лазерное удоление межпозвонковой грыжи.
Она ходила к врачу вот диагноз. записано с её слов.

сегменте l3 l4 циркулярная протрузия м-з диска до3-5 мм дуральный мешок не изменён, в сегменте l4-l5 на фоне циркулярной перотрузии центральная грыжа м-п диска до 4.4мм с умеренной компресией передней стенке дурального мешка высота м-п сниженаЭ в сегменте l5-sl на фоне циркулярной перотрузии центральная грыжа м-п диска до 5.3 мм
остехандроз

зарание спасибо


----------



## Доктор Капышев (14 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Совет и консультация*

А зачем сразу операция вы не пробывали консервативной терапией заняться


----------



## Альберт (15 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Совет и консультация*

к сожелению я даже не представляю что это, мама попросила унать во и узнаю.


----------



## Ell (15 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Совет и консультация*

Ознакомьтесь с правилами подачи информации https://www.medhouse.ru/forum12/thread1583.html


----------



## Доктор Капышев (15 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Совет и консультация*

Попробуйте провести вашей маме комплексное консервативное лечение которое в соответствующих разделах разбиралось миллион раз. Операция это не панацея а всего лишь один из этапов лечения и после нее всеравно собой заниматься придется


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Совет и консультация*

1. Обратитесь в Лику Доктора Пронко.

2. Наберите в любом поиске:
Аксис: нейрохирургическая клиника : лечение позвоночника


----------

